# AMS Fall Clean Up



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Anybody get their rates for AMS's fall clean ups? We have not heard from vender management on pricing, but they locked down all routines for Nov and put this out :no:

Nothing to over the top, but we can only hope it pays decent and out here we have some 1+ acre props and not sure how that pays 

_Fall Cleanup

Scope of Work:

Cut dormant grass to the edge of each property line to a maximum height of 2 ½” with a conventional lawn mowing machines. 

Edge all paved walkways, curbs, and driveways 1/2” to 2 ½” deep. 

Leaf and tree branch removal (includes blowing of roof of property and any outbuildings).

Trim low hanging branches of trees which obstruct any property entrance or walkway; trim down weeds in flower beds and foundation plantings; and remove dead shrubbery, sprouts, saplings, and brush.

Remove leaf blockage in gutters : Roofs and gutters will be cleaned, and remain free of debris and leaves.

Trimming of hedges/shrubs/ limbs away from property.

Hedges, shrubs and trees should be cut back 18” off of the roof and walls so no hedges, shrubs or trees touch the house or roof. 

Front hedges and shrubs should be cut low enough to see all windows and doors. 

Clip to give a neat, even appearance and promote healthy growth. 

Windows shall be cleaned both inside and outside of first floor.

Exterior cobwebs and accumulated dust shall be removed from the corners, overhangs and eves.

All kitchens and bathroom sinks, cabinets, and counter tops are wiped down, thoroughly cleaned, and sanitized.

All hard surface floors are mopped or broom swept where applicable, and carpeted floors are to be vacuumed to remain clean.
_


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Anybody get their rates for AMS's fall clean ups? We have not heard from vender management on pricing, but they locked down all routines for Nov and put this out :no:
> 
> Nothing to over the top, but we can only hope it pays decent and out here we have some 1+ acre props and not sure how that pays
> 
> ...


Sounds like HUD hell. Is this for Michigan? My guess is 25.00 or less on price. Sounds like an outdoors trashout to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

*You neglected to mention the important part in that email....*** will be bulk assigning to the lowest bidder! And the rate quoted is a JOKE. *


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Without going line by line thru that work list that sounds like AT LEAST a $1000 job any where else than a bank owned property.


I can get $100 to $200 for just leaf clean up.

And let me tell you $100 doesn't get you very far.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I sent this to AMS REO back in May:

"I saw everything in your package except for a price list. We have over 500 vendors in 48 states and can probably help but, since we take a fee for sending them work, we have to know that it's feasible for the vendors and I need a price list to determine this."

They never wrote back. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

BPWY...you are SPOT ON! I get plenty of private party lawn work and it amazes me what these natl companies get away with. What's worse is seeing the mediocre work that is being allowed and then the poor soul who inherits it after the fact always seems to be the one stuck with the responsibility.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

P3+ said:


> *You neglected to mention the important part in that email....*** will be bulk assigning to the lowest bidder! And the rate quoted is a JOKE. *


Yeah got that email today, the $50 quoted is less then we get for a normal lawn cut and maid refresh and they are adding work :no: 

Not even gonna bother to bid :clap:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Yeah got that email today, the $50 quoted is less then we get for a normal lawn cut and maid refresh and they are adding work :no:
> 
> Not even gonna bother to bid :clap:


Ouch!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Yeah got that email today, the $50 quoted is less then we get for a normal lawn cut and maid refresh and they are adding work :no:
> 
> Not even gonna bother to bid :clap:


Well at least there is no discount right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

ALL of AMS work is standard 20%


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

P3+ said:


> ALL of AMS work is standard 20%


Oh good lord.


----------

